# Miu's vet visit



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So this is the 2nd time I bought Miu to the vet. On the way there, she was talking to me the entire time, mewing as if she's asking me questions. I give her some answers, then she asks me more questions. Hahah. 

When they take her out to weigh her I didn't put her back in the crate to see if she'll stay still in my arms. I'm comfortable and confident that I'll be able to restrain her now as opposed to a month before. Surprisingly, she stayed still the entire time waiting for the vet. She spent the time watching the ceiling fan, the other dogs, the receptionist. At times, she's just shift her weight but that's all.

And my my, she's almost doubled her weight. She was 2.6lbs last time and now, she's 4.4lb. Vet says she'll grow up to be approx 9-10lbs but don't let her get past 11lb or she'll be fat. He also told me that he wanted to wait til her adult canines pushed thru the gums before getting her spayed.

Later on, a person brings in two very scared and yappy dogs. Miu was frightened and started to squirm. So I put her back in the crate and she retreats to the back. On the way back home, I stop at Petsmart and take her in as well. At some points, I would put the crate on the floor and walk off a bit to see how she'd react. She's so laidback that she doesn't care about anything! She didn't mew nor scratch to get out. Just sat in front of the door to look at where I was going. She seemed curious, not afraid at all.

On the way back, she doesn't talk. She seemed a bit tired, but still looked at me with half-open eyes like she's really relaxed. When she got home, she was quite happy and when Rocky came over to see her, they just pal'd around like old buddies. 

All in all, I'm so proud of her. She was so calm and easy to handle. Totally didn't freak at all with the 'strange' place, the other animals (except those exceptionally yappy and scared dogs), and everyone who came to say hello to her. I think perhaps it's just her affectionate nature. Not sure if it's an effect of being at the shelter since she was only there for a week before I got her.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Awww, so sweet. 

I routinely take my Teddy to the pet store on a halter and leash. I put him in the baby seat of the cart and he sits there and watches the world go by or hops down to say hi to a passing dog. He graciously accept pats and lovins from passing strangers and is just over all a happy cat. He hasn't been happy going to the pet store recently because of how cold it is. Bengals don't have an undercoat so they are more vunerable to the cold. Once it warms up I'll try taking him on excursions again.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

A Bengal? Oh wow, I love the look of them! Teddy sounds like such a friendly cat and well behaved!

Maybe I'm dreaming, but I think Miu has that wild look too. She's got stripes all over her body including across her stomach and around her legs.


----------

